# MSI 560 Ti Hawk Running very hot



## joy.das.jd (Sep 25, 2011)

Dear friends,
I recently upgraded my Graphic card to a MSI 560 Ti Hawk. As i read in various reviews that this card runs much cooler than other 560s. But when i try to run the The Witcher 2 , the temperature reaches as high as 92 on auto fan settings in MSI afterburner.

At first I thought that this might be a bad airflow in my cabinet. So i removed both the side panels , but temperature dropped only 3-4 degrees. I tried with 90% fan speed, but still the temperature is in higher 80s. 

The rest of my configuration is as below:
intel C2Q 8200
Gigabyte p45 - ud3l
2 GB DDR2 RAM
Corsair TX650
Seagate 2 TB + Seagate 1 TB + Seagate 500 GB
Zebronics Antibiotics cabinet

Please help.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 25, 2011)

There must be some gap between the fan and the TIM. You can say it is a manufacturing defect. Get it RMA'ed or if you know what you are doing, you can remove the fan and reapply the Thermal Paste carefully.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 25, 2011)

^^i won't suggest op do that.if you are sure that your cabby has got a good air flow and you still face the problem then RMA it.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 25, 2011)

Card is most probably faulty. Op should rma it asap.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah.Card is faulty.Rma it asap.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 25, 2011)

if u dont mind opening up the card then remove the heatsink and apply a good thermal paste like MX2 or Arctic Silver 5 carefully apply only a drop as big as rice grain
does ur cabinet have enough space for the cards  breath inside the case


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you friends. I think its the TIM which is causing the problems. I don't mind replacing the thermal compound and i have replaced it twice on my processor but since it only a month old card, so better to RMA it.Will get it RMAed as soon as possible. 

BTW how's the service of MSI in KOLKATA. 

One more question , whats the requirements to play the witcher 2 at high details. I can manage only mid settings. Would adding another 2 GBs of RAM help? Or do i need a complete system upgrade?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2011)

msi service is good.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 25, 2011)

How many days might they take to replace the card? Any opinions? Also is it possible to get a 570 by paying some extra?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2011)

570 costs much more. 
and sorry but i dont have idea on number of days. i am experiencing sapphire rma currently through smcinternational.

BTW our forum member cilus got his msi mobo replaced in 10 days AFAIK.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 25, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> BTW how's the service of MSI in KOLKATA.



Pretty Good.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2011)

yea. U should rma it. my friend's msi gtx 560ti hawk reaches 77-80 on load.


> One more question , whats the requirements to play the witcher 2 at high details. I can manage only mid settings. Would adding another 2 GBs of RAM help? Or do i need a complete system upgrade?


Witcher 2 has the best gfx till date (better than crysis) imho and it is up there alongwith goty candidates of this year. those who have played it knw this very well. Gtx 580 or oc'ed hd 6970 2gb is what u need to max it out.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. 

I agree that Witcher 2 has the best graphics . But I do not want to run it on ultra setting. I want to run the game on high settings. But the game is not optimized and lowering resolution from Full HD to 720p just increases the frame rate by just 4-5 FPS only. So I wanted to know whether I can get any improvement by increasing system RAM.

BTW I am on Chapter 3 of the game and its fantastic.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 26, 2011)

yes i think 2Gb is the bottleneck in ur case getting another 2Gb will help in higher res


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 26, 2011)

Joker said:


> yea. U should rma it. my friend's msi gtx 560ti hawk reaches* 77-80 on load.*
> 
> Witcher 2 has the best gfx till date (better than crysis) imho and it is up there alongwith goty candidates of this year. those who have played it knw this very well. Gtx 580 or oc'ed hd 6970 2gb is what u need to max it out.



thats on default fan profile?


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everybody.

I just rearranged all my cables in my cabinet and cleared all the dust from the cabinet. The front grill was totally clogged with dust and fur (from my pet dog....  and this was causing a severe blockage to the airflow.

Also I noticed that the fans on the card actually blow air towards the card and not away from. My side fan on the other hard was trying to push air into the system. Must have caused a serious turbulence.

Anyway after cleaning for about 1 hour, I started my PC. Not the idle temperature is about 38 and at load it is around 70. Seems I do not need to RMA the card.

That said too sad that I actually completed Wither 2 yesterday (was playing till 3 O'clock in the morning).

@mithun_mrg

Thanks will try to upgrade to 4 GB and after few months will go for a complete system upgrade. Currently running the CPU @2.8 Ghz and it seems to run just fine on stock cooler. (it wasn't overclocked while playing the game)
*
Thanks to everyone.*


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2011)

congrats buddy now enjoy gaming


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2011)

If possible open the card, and clean it. If it still heats up try underclocking it a bit (if you know what you are doing that is), may be you got a defective piece, RMA it.


----------

